# Pimping my mods



## ET (17/1/16)

So yesterday after another awesome day at work i swung by my mate John's place and he worked a little of his magic to breathe new life into some of my older and grungier looking gear

‪#‎becausebubblesmatter‬‪#‎vaping‬‪#‎vape‬‪#‎homeofsirvape‬‪#‎awsomesauce‬‪#‎porcupinerock‬‪#‎cloudchaser‬‪#‎blowthemclouds‬‪#‎cloudsfordays‬‪#‎vapeforlife‬‪#‎milklab‬‪#‎healthliving‬‪#‎ilovedurban‬‪#‎ilovecoffee‬‪#‎durban‬‪#‎eciggssa‬‪#‎ilovemymod‬‪#‎juiceporn‬‪#‎foggsfamoussauce‬‪#‎hazeworksza‬‪#‎coilporn‬‪#‎vaprgirls‬‪#‎savapers‬‪#‎ukvapers‬‪#‎usavapers‬‪#‎vapemoms‬‪#‎sirvapeza‬‪#‎dropdeadgorgeous‬

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/16)

Now that is an awesome transformation! My OCD was taking strain with your off white mod... now I can sleep at night! Good one @ET and John (Is John a member on the forum?)!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Khan83 (17/1/16)

Looking sweet bro . It's like they just came out of the box


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

Awesome work. Looks great.


----------



## John (15/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that is an awesome transformation! My OCD was taking strain with your off white mod... now I can sleep at night! Good one @ET and John (Is John a member on the forum?)!


Yes I am! haha.

Somehow missed this thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/6/16)

Revamped and looks great ! Nice work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (15/6/16)

Damn, nicely done @John and @ET. Looking good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Umar Osman (16/6/16)

Did you strip the mod? I want to airbrush my rx. Bur not sure what needs to be covered?


----------

